# What / how often to feed small centipede?



## Roly Poly (Oct 2, 2016)

I have a centipede that's maybe a little over an inch long. I'm not sure what species it is yet - it looks like this though http://www.incrediblepets.com/store/p45/Florida_Giant_Centipede.html

So anyway I was trying to decide what to feed it. I heard varied diets are best for centipedes? 

I'm guessing it can't eat full grown crickets at this size so I want to do a small scale cricket and roach breeding setup. 

How often does it need to eat? And do you know if pet stores sell like maybe 1/4" crickets? I can buy crickets online of course but I don't need loads of crickets at once yet and they grow really fast so I think they'd grow too big for my centipede in no time...


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Oct 2, 2016)

You can pre kill food for centipedes of this size.  Is it possible that the centipede is a Lithobius species?  If so it won't get any bigger.  If it is a Scolopendra (FL has a lot of S. alternans) then you'll see some substantial growth.  I wouldn't start breeding crickets unless you have other things that need pinheads.  I would feed this pede maybe twice a week.  Just be sure to remove the remains quickly, especially if you use the pre-kill method, as large scraps will be left behind for mites and such.


----------



## Roly Poly (Oct 3, 2016)

Hmm, it's hard to tell. I'm not great at IDing pedes yet, but that seems likely if they're common in FL. 

Oh I actually searched to see if pedes would eat dead insects and couldn't find a definite answer. So like I could buy dead adult crickets and he could eat those? 

Or do you need to actually pre kill yourself? 

And if they're dead could they be bigger...like I wouldn't think he could actually kill adult crickets at his size but if they're already dead I'm assuming he could eat them just fine?

I'm new to pedes if you couldn't tell lol.


----------



## SDCPs (Oct 4, 2016)

Not a pede I've seen before


----------



## Crowbawt (Oct 4, 2016)

I recently caught an adult scutigera coleoptrata (common house centipede) myself

Does anyone have any advice on how often I should feed it? Once a week like other pedes?


----------



## Hisserdude (Oct 4, 2016)

Without a picture we can't tell you exactly what it is and exactly how to care for it, but in general centipedes like a moist substrate, need escape proof caging and eat crickets, roaches, etc. 

Now if your pede is small or a _Lithobius_ sp, I'd recommend pre-killed prey, as I have yet to see a _Lithobius_ take live prey in my care, and it's often easier to kill a prey item that is similar is size to your little centipede than looking for a tiny live one. You can't really buy fresh dead crickets so if you are going the pre-kill route then you gotta kill 'em yourself.

If your centipede is big then it should take live prey no problem, crickets or roaches should work fine. If you feed it mealworms or superworms then you need to smash their heads first or else they will burrow into the centipede's substrate and could eventually harm it when it molts by chewing on it.


----------



## Roly Poly (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks!

I'll try and get a pic of him today. He's often out in the open (hasn't been today though) but he's so small it's hard to get a good pic. 

I've got smallish live crickets and am hoping he'll eat those. I've never killed anything before, I'd feel bad... So if he turns out to not be a good eater I might just put him back where I found him and buy a species that eats live crickets well. Like Vietnamese pedes or something. 

I'm really fascinated with centipedes so I'm so excited to be keeping one..well, I'm fascinated with all animals really, I already love my crickets lol!


----------



## Quixtar (Oct 6, 2016)

Even small Lithobius species can take a small cricket. Most pet store chains like Petco and Petsmart carry 1/4" crickets.


----------

